# [RESOLVED] Computer won't turn on (sometimes)!



## jeremymacbook (Jan 19, 2007)

My computer will turn on, but after being on for around 15 minutes or so, if it is switched off, it won't turn on again for another 30-60 minutes. The power button does nothing.

* The green LED on the motherboard remains on all the time
* I've tried to minimise power usage by unplugging non-essential components
* The PSU is new - replaced the old one due to the problem, but it remains
* Voltage is set to 230 - correct for Australia

When I plugged in the PSU for the first time, however, it did make a 'pop' noise and i saw blue light through the back. Is that normal?

It seems as though it may be due to overheating and turns on after it's cooled? but which component?!

Computer Specs:
* AMD 2500+
* Asus A7N8X-E Deluxe
* 768MB DDR
* GeForce MX 200

Thanks in advance, Jeremy.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

Download and run the SensorviewPro program under my signature. Check both voltages and temps. With the temps, check it as soon as you turn it on, then check it while putting the computer under stress.

Post back with questions/concerns/results of test.


----------



## jeremymacbook (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks for the app... i've been looking for something similar for a while.

Unfortunately, all the voltages and temps were fine when idling and under stress.

I have, however, solved my problem. The issue was due to a faulty power-supply. I replaced it with another one and it works fine.

It's a shame because I never would have thought it was due to a brand new PSU... but i've returned it now and getting a new one soon..

For general info, it was a Coolermaster 430W.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

Glad you got it solved. Personally, I just don't use any coolermaster supplies (have not had good luck with them), but hope your new one keeps trucking along for you. Don't be a stranger on here just because you got your problem solved. I will now mark this thread as solved...have a good week.


----------

